# State of origin



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Who's excited! State of origin tomorrow can't wait by the way go Queensland! Haha


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 24, 2011)

eeerrrrrrrrr I am Football Challenged LOL but I did watch last year with my Dad(he made me)I must say I did get a little excited and will 
watch this year sooooo GOOOOOOOOOOOO QLD yay *LIKES*


----------



## JasonL (May 24, 2011)

AHS meeting


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Haha that's the spirit lol but don't you love it when your made to watch something then it turns out interesting haha makes me laugh


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 24, 2011)

I am excited but I am not nsw to win. It would be good but qld's team is just to good


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Yer it will! Be Queensland 6 in a row?


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 24, 2011)

Go QLD...NSW have let me down to many times.


----------



## lace90 (May 24, 2011)

Go QLD


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Not many nsw supporters hahah go qld


----------



## Kenno (May 24, 2011)

Yuck. 

Much rather go to the AHS meeting with the other 4 people that are going.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 24, 2011)

watch origin at the AHS meeting? haha


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Haha now there's no excuse not to watch it lol.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 24, 2011)

JasonL said:


> AHS meeting


Not just a regular meeting either, AGM & auction. 
Looks like I'll be missing the meeting for a couple of reasons.
If I can get them sorted, I'll record the game & make it to the meeting.
I missed last year's AGM 'cause of origin!
*GO BLUES*


----------



## Jazzz (May 24, 2011)

QLD all the way! but im working... =/


----------



## Trouble (May 24, 2011)

*QUEENSLANDER!!! Bring on 6 in a row  *drop the little [insert explicative here] Elias* 
*sucks I'm going to be in hospital for it, but I'll wake the oldies up :lol::lol:


----------



## myusername (May 24, 2011)

I'm a huge Queensland fan but I honestly hope NSW take it this year. I find the more we win, and the more we win by, the less excited I get about it all.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 24, 2011)

dont go for the blues...they will let your hopes down...for the 6th time in a row


----------



## longqi (May 24, 2011)

So long as its a close game and series I dont care who wins


----------



## lizardloco (May 24, 2011)

Go the BLUES!!!!!!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 24, 2011)

In 2005 I moved to Qld and was in grade 8 at highschool. Naturally the majority of the people at school were going for Qld so I made an underground TAB. There were only a few people (myself included) that had money on nsw to take the win, and hundreds of people put money on Qld.

I cleaned up!!! Never told anyone though, probably woulda been suspended and got a kick up the a$$ from my mother. I had a ridiculous amount of money in a sack in my schoolbag for the duration of the series, hahahha. That was the last time they won, I haven't bet on anything since, lol.

Go NSW.

Hopefully whoever wins the first match doesn't win the second, it keeps the series alive.


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Haha what a story. But yeah hope Queensland win first then nsw wins second match to make it interesting but overall I hope QLD squishes those little cockaroachers haha


----------



## MrThumper (May 24, 2011)

Training for blues state of origin team was delayed this morning after a player found a white powdery substance on the ground. The coach suspended training and called the police. After analysis forensic experts determined that the white substance, unfamilar to most players was not a drug- it was the try line. Practice will ressume today as police decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again!


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

I'm a very sad NSW supporter. I really hope we can get some dignity back this year. Unfortunately we've had no consistency the last few years since any youngsters who show promise get dropped as soon as they lose a game by selectors clutching at straws. I'll certainly be happy to see the last of Lockyer. Damn jerk is so good!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 24, 2011)

MrThumper said:


> Training for blues state of origin team was delayed this morning after a player found a white powdery substance on the ground. The coach suspended training and called the police. After analysis forensic experts determined that the white substance, unfamilar to most players was not a drug- it was the try line. Practice will ressume today as police decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again!


 
Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

lol Thumper you jerk


----------



## kawasakirider (May 24, 2011)

saximus said:


> I'm a very sad NSW supporter. I really hope we can get some dignity back this year. Unfortunately we've had no consistency the last few years since any youngsters who show promise get dropped as soon as they lose a game by selectors clutching at straws. I'll certainly be happy to see the last of Lockyer. Damn jerk is so good!


 
We need Joey back. Pills or not, he was a good player.


----------



## impulse reptiles (May 24, 2011)

i wonder how much the blues boss get paid to let Qld win each year?


----------



## damian83 (May 24, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> Go QLD...NSW have let me down to many times.


 
you cant change where you were born, im nsw through and through, i like how qld have the man power that train and play together all year so its not like throwing strangers in a team and hoping they play nicely together but nsw do have 6 or 7 dragons this year that might even that aspect out, although you cant say lockyer isnt gonna go hard *** coz its his last year


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 24, 2011)

surely QLD are over the salary cap?

if we can't win the series maybe we can strip them of the last 5. lol


----------



## grizz (May 24, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> dont go for the blues...they will let your hopes down...for the 6th time in a row


 
you can't jump ship just because of a rough trot.... if everyone done that the dragons would not have had a single supporter last year at the grand final!

GO BLUES!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 24, 2011)

did the dragons have a supporter at the grand final last year?...haha, but this isnt just a rough trot..thid is a 1/2 a decade loosing streak.


----------



## SamNabz (May 24, 2011)

The *BLUES* have got it in the bag this year!!


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 24, 2011)

Go the mighty BLUES!!!!


----------



## Khagan (May 24, 2011)

Going for the blues. Though of course, we'll lose cause we don't have Hayne .


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 24, 2011)

I have front row seats... working in a corporate box on the night. Then the double header on Friday. I get paid to watch, and occasionally serve a customer. Life can be good sometimes. :lol:


----------



## SamNabz (May 24, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Going for the blues. Though of course, we'll lose cause we don't have Hayne .


 
Mate, Hayne is one of the *WORST* players to ever enter the game...

I have never been impressed (nor has anyone else I know) with anything he has ever done, he's completely overrated. Which is why he wasn't given a blue jersey mate, to put him back in line with a bit of a reality check.


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

lol I wish I could like that more than once


----------



## redlittlejim (May 24, 2011)

NSW loyal supporter right here


----------



## Khagan (May 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Mate, Hayne is one of the *WORST* players to ever enter the game...
> 
> I have never been impressed (nor has anyone else I know) with anything he has ever done, he's completely overrated. Which is why he wasn't given a blue jersey mate, to put him back in line with a bit of a reality check.


 
I'm not sure which game you're watching, but he's been the blues best player each time he played. If you wonna talk about overrated, then watch how Dugan goes  and you'll see the meaning of it lol.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 24, 2011)

painting my face blue and wearing all blue to work the next day regardless win or lose


----------



## SamNabz (May 24, 2011)

Khagan said:


> I'm not sure which game you're watching, but he's been the blues best player each time he played. If you wonna talk about overrated, then watch how Dugan goes  and you'll see the meaning of it lol.


 
Only an eels fan would utter those words mate.

He is horrible, I would pick Dugan over Hayne any day of the week. Oh and I guess the coaches feel that way too


----------



## Khagan (May 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Only an eels fan would utter those words mate.
> 
> He is horrible, I would pick Dugan over Hayne any day of the week. Oh and I guess the coaches feel that way too



It's ok, you must be still bitter over Hayne dishing up your team some punishment =p.


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

I'm starting to get worried it's started to even out on this thread I'm starting to see more go blues. Go Qld......


----------



## SamNabz (May 24, 2011)

Khagan said:


> It's ok, you must be still bitter over Hayne dishing up your team some punishment =p.


 
Lol, that's rich...


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

guys and girls I l created two groups 1 QLD and 1 NSW Join which one you support im hopping you support qld and Wana see actually how many people support each


----------



## kawasakirider (May 24, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> I'm starting to get worried it's started to even out on this thread I'm starting to see more go blues. Go Qld......


 
You should change your sex to female in your profile, the colour will match your pansy team. Lol


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You should change your sex to female in your profile, the colour will match your pansy team. Lol


 
Hahahah I shouldn't be laughing but that's a bit funny we will see who wins


----------



## kawasakirider (May 24, 2011)

IDK where the group is? I'd like to join. Should have put a poll in this thread.


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 25, 2011)

you win some, you lose some...ok yeh 6 in a row is **** but you get that.

i dont care GO THE BLUES!!


----------



## redlittlejim (May 25, 2011)

Q. You're trapped in a room with a tiger, a rattlesnake and a QLD fan.

You have a gun with two bullets. What do you do? 

A. shoot the QLD fan... Twice


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 25, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> q. You're trapped in a room with a tiger, a rattlesnake and a qld fan.
> 
> You have a gun with two bullets. What do you do?
> 
> A. Shoot the qld fan... Twice



lmao


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol I wish I could like that more than once


"liked" on your behalf, courtesy of the "like"fairy PMSL ;-)


----------



## harley0402 (May 25, 2011)

Go Queensland !! Woo Hoo


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

I agree Harley!!! My poor husband, its his bday and every year he has to be disappointed cos NSW lost!!! :lol:


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 25, 2011)

*Training for NSW State of Origin team was delayed this morning after a player found a white powdery substance on the ground. The Coach suspended training & called the Police. After analysis forensic experts determined that the white substance, unfamiliar to most of the players, was not a drug - it was the try line.. Practice will resume today as Police decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again.*


^ sent to me by a friend on facebook :lol: (yes I know it's just a pisstake.)


----------



## Trouble (May 25, 2011)

You go for NSW ??? It's okay, we all make mistakes  :lol:
BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2011)

Not long now.
We will see how many NSW fans are on here tomorrow, but you do have to have a go.
Cheers


----------



## longqi (May 25, 2011)

OH NO
I cant get a signal today via sattelite

Guess I'll just have to go to the pub instead
What a damned shame

Now where did I bury that AFL jumper????


----------



## snakes123 (May 25, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> Not many nsw supporters hahah go qld


 
Nahh, its just some of us are to embarrassed to let everyone know  ... But in my caseGO THE BLUES!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2011)

We had the pleasure of being of being to a state of origin game in Sydney last year, & I must say that the NSW fans are very accepting of a loss.

BUT I suppose they have much more experience of that.


----------



## snakes123 (May 25, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> dont go for the blues...they will let your hopes down...for the 6th time in a row


 
Thats the spirit. Go for NSW ohh wait!!! they have lost for the last 6 years, lets change to one that will win..


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2011)

I must say we really enjoyed our visit to Sydney, the Blue Mountains, Sydney Wildlife world and Taronga Zoo. Darling Harbour was cool and a Circular Quay the Greek ( ?) takeaway fish and chip shop has to the be the best in the world. 
You have a good city and great to visit , Qld is really great as well and normally has better weather. 

But if you really want to learn how to play football, come to Qld we can show you how....


----------



## damian83 (May 25, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> I'm starting to get worried it's started to even out on this thread I'm starting to see more go blues. Go Qld......



so you should go the blues


----------



## RamsMice (May 25, 2011)

No way I going for nsw and now im seeing more go qld. Go Queensland. Can't believe there going to win again


----------



## damian83 (May 25, 2011)

YouTube - ‪State of Origin 1984 FIGHT!‬&rlm;


hope this gets you all excited for tonight


----------



## snakes123 (May 25, 2011)

damian83 said:


> YouTube - ‪State of Origin 1984 FIGHT!‬&rlm;
> 
> 
> hope this gets you all excited for tonight


 
0:26 what the hell are they doing! it does not look like a fight


----------



## Grogshla (May 25, 2011)

Go the mighty qlders.


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 25, 2011)

I'd rather be a cockroach than a big fat toad!!! Go the blues you had better BRING IT!!!!


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

Fire up!! *GO THE BLUES!*


----------



## RamsMice (May 25, 2011)

Qld qld qld. Yewww


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

So.. Where was Dugan then when they just scored? Hayne woulda been there =p.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Khagan said:


> So.. Where was Dugan then when they just scored? Hayne woulda been there =p.


 lol you're more interested in being right than the fact your team just had a try scored against them? Hayne would have been off to the side looking at himself in the mirror anyway


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol you're more interested in being right than the fact your team just had a try scored against them? Hayne would have been off to the side looking at himself in the mirror anyway


 
Haha, NSW are killing themself already by the way they are playing.. So might as well point out the fact Dugan was 10 miles out of position giving QLD their 1st points ;D.


----------



## RamsMice (May 25, 2011)

Haha there some funny guys on here. Play hard Queensland


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

LOL and now Dugan botched that play!


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

Actually, if you weren't staring at your life sized half nude cardboard cut out of Hayne you would have noticed that if Jennings left that ball, Dugan would have caught it


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Actually, if you weren't staring at your life sized half nude cardboard cut out of Hayne you would have noticed that if Jennings left that ball, Dugan would have caught it



Jarryd woulda caught that ball with his eyes closed. That is all.


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

Where is Hayne, I haven't seen him yet?


Oh...wait.... That's right, he didn't get chosen


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Where is Hayne, I haven't seen him yet?
> 
> 
> Oh...wait.... That's right, he didn't get chosen



Ricky is that you?


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

Bitterness, is that you?


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Bitterness, is that you?


 
Not bitter, cause i'm loving the fact he can play for Parra instead . But i'm equally loving the fact i can poke fun and people bite .


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Hahaha you guys are cracking me up. We need blue solidarity though!


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

I think Ricky slipped Rabs a tenner to say Dugan is having a great game, but no one is buying it Rabs.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 25, 2011)

well...nsw has been loosing since the start..they are still loosing while its still on...and they will be loosing after it aswell.


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> well...nsw has been loosing since the start..they are still loosing while its still on...and they will be loosing after it aswell.


 
You were saying..? =p


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> well...nsw has been loosing since the start..they are still loosing while its still on...and they will be loosing after it aswell.


 
Talk about eating your words.... Blues are in front


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 25, 2011)

omg nsw is winning :O...qld will come back.


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

Damn lol..


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 25, 2011)

can i read the future?


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

Lockyer to go for a field goal


----------



## Khagan (May 25, 2011)

Dugan lazy in defense again =p.


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

6 drop outs...lmfao that is ridiculous

Soward has been a massive let down, all this hype about him and he has done sfa.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 25, 2011)

well..qld could very well get another..nsw not looking to good  this has happened too many years in a row...hence going for QLD


----------



## Trouble (May 25, 2011)

Hells yeah!! Well done QUEENSLAND!! Great game!
Thanks NSW for finally turning up for a match!! Hope game 2 is that exciting.

Khagan - Haine & Dugan are exactly a-like. They're both cocky little show offs who can't play for crap .. That is all.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> well..qld could very well get another..nsw not looking to good  this has happened too many years in a row...hence going for QLD


 
Give back your man card. You don't switch sides when it gets tough.

Close game, number 2 will be interesting. NSW line is weak.


----------



## smeejason (May 25, 2011)

How good is it making Phil Gould eat his words.......again...
Queenslander


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Give back your man card. You don't switch sides when it gets tough.
> 
> Close game, number 2 will be interesting. NSW line is weak.



...i just like winning


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

You gunna jump ship if NSW win the second and 3rd and pretend you've supported them all along? Swapping is really lame. You don't ever "win" that way because you're not behind a team, you just pretend to like the one that wins.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 25, 2011)

lol haha...i wont even try argueing with hardcore supporters...i just go for the team which is in favour to win each series...and for the past 1/2 decade thats been QLD...so i figure...theyve won 5 years in a row now...why stop?


----------



## Trouble (May 25, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> lol haha...i wont even try argueing with hardcore supporters...i just go for the team which is in favour to win each series...and for the past 1/2 decade thats been QLD...so i figure...theyve won 5 years in a row now...why stop?


 because it's called STATE. OF. ORIGIN for a reason!! Where were you born?? Unless you were born in a completely different State to either Qld or NSW, you can't chose when it comes to the games. Well that's how I've always seen it, been brought up with it, and I'm pretty sure that's the rules 
*Queensland* Born.* Queensland* Bred. when I die, I'll be *Queensland* Dead!


----------



## veenarm (May 25, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> 6 drop outs...lmfao that is ridiculous
> 
> Soward has been a massive let down, all this hype about him and he has done sfa.



what are you talking about, he did heaps, his kicks were far greater, he chose to run the ball more and saved a certain goal inside their line by running off his mark at the other side of the field to read the play.

What the hell was innis doing kicking about 5 times on the 4th tackle not even making 30yards???

*** was Morris thinking just letting that new guy score a easy try...

There was a LOT of positives out of the NSW camp this game compared to many of the last games played and hopefully we can see more. 

Hopefully they give the ball to Soward to actually kick more and he opens up, he is still in his shell abit and I can't fathom why that other tard did a bunch of kicking ... Oh well I still loved the pain bought on Thurston  but i almost had to cry when slater got the last goal 



Trouble said:


> *Queensland* Born.* Queensland* Bred. when I die, I'll be *Queensland* Dead!


 
Excellent quote  I love QLD country etc, but its excellent rivals in state of origin, even if you're not totally into the season itself still great to yell at the *** people like slater!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

Trouble said:


> because it's called STATE. OF. ORIGIN for a reason!! Where were you born?? Unless you were born in a completely different State to either Qld or NSW, you can't chose when it comes to the games. Well that's how I've always seen it, been brought up with it, and I'm pretty sure that's the rules
> *Queensland* Born.* Queensland* Bred. when I die, I'll be *Queensland* Dead!


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I was born in NSW but have lived 98% of my life in QLD I have always supported
QLD in everything(even husbands)my Children are made and born in QLD I speak Queenslandian aaarrrghhhhh I cannot "like" this one * sniffles *
.... it's OK I am an exception to most rules.... GOOOOO QLD


----------



## Danger_Mouse (May 26, 2011)

Never get tired of seeing Qld win


----------



## lizardloco (May 26, 2011)

''Respeztabul....respecable......respectable!''
''Oh, that's it!''


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 26, 2011)

LOL yesterday was, well, what can I say...a bit disappointing. I was hoping for NSW to win after it made a fierce comeback...but NSW was winning for what was it? 3-4 minutes? If I recall it was definitely less than 5 minutes. I knew NSW were screwed after QLD took the lead - no surprises either, they just cannot keep QLD down no matter how hard they may try. We'll see how it plays out over the next 2 origins, and if NSW wins the next match, then who knows? I know it's a toss up, but let's be serious here, I've seen it all before...seen it all before...seen it all before...blah blah blah blah...I'd be willing to bet dollars to doughnuts that QLD will end up smashing them and will take the series for the 6th time in a row...what's that? A double hat-trick?


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 8, 2011)

State of orgin again tonight guys and girls Yayy. GO QLD. i hope nsw win though to make it interesting then qld win the third


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> State of orgin again tonight guys and girls Yayy. GO QLD. i hope nsw win though to make it interesting then qld win the third


 
Its not til next week hun.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jun 8, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> State of orgin again tonight guys and girls Yayy. GO QLD. i hope nsw win though to make it interesting then qld win the third


 
Hope not...Qld team are in Emerald at the moment lol


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 8, 2011)

ohh what really. i though its was every 2 week which is know not every 3 week


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jun 8, 2011)

Been every 3 weeks for sometime now


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 8, 2011)

ohh yer is too mad bad correction state of orgin on next week haha


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 15, 2011)

Go the BLUES!!!


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha I knew this thread would come back tonight. How cool is that blue army thing. I actually felt quite proud to be a blues supporter when I saw that


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 15, 2011)

Mate, it had too! lol

Yeah 10,000+ people, what an effort

*
Go the BLUES!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm an ex-QLDer, and theoretically go for Queensland... but... In reality this was the best game and result I've seen in a long time! Finally it's given meaning to the next one: The Decider! The Blues were great tonight! Full of determination, they got the prize! 

Personally I hope they win the next one :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 15, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I'm an ex-QLDer, and theoretically go for Queensland... but... In reality this was the best game and result I've seen in a long time! Finally it's given meaning to the next one: The Decider! The Blues were great tonight! Full of determination, they got the prize!
> 
> Personally I hope they win the next one :lol:


 

+1 

I grudgingly admit that the best team one tonight.


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 15, 2011)

i would love to see Queensland win the next one would make my day


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 15, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> i would love to see Queensland win the next one would make my day


 
Although I think Darren Lockyer is one of the best ever players to enter the league, I am looking forward to seeing him lose his last year of origin, and crying like a school girl


----------



## HerpAddict (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I'm the real winner tonight.... Got half price drinks before the first score... Only had a minute to do so... And also won a blues ball and stubby cooler


----------

